# lavender buds.



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Where is a good place to purchase lavender buds by the lb.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I have gotten mine from brambleberry when I was using them....


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

mountainroseherbs.com I just received a pound from them....organic. You will like their site....lots of cool herbs.

Sheryl


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

Peggy, i have tons of them.. you can have them.. I will try to get them out in the mail to you this week...
Barb
Warning, they look like little mouse poops on top of soap


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Check out Atlantic Spice:

http://www.atlanticspice.com/

Ooops...free is better. :blush


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep, like mouse poops!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

They are going in the mail to you today, they are from Brambleberry
Barb


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

